# 27236 vs. 27125



## jpenland1

Good morning all!  can someone please tell me the difference between these 2 codes.  we had a patient seen in the ER with a hip fx (femur fx).  We treated and we usually bill the 27125 but now there is a question?  please help!  Thanks  Jen P


----------



## mbort

JPenland CPC said:


> Good morning all!  can someone please tell me the difference between these 2 codes.  we had a patient seen in the ER with a hip fx (femur fx).  We treated and we usually bill the 27125 but now there is a question?  please help!  Thanks  Jen P



Jen I use 27236..perhaps this CPT assistant will help:

Year: 1998 

Issue: February 

Pages: 11 

Title: Musculoskeletal, 27125, 27236 (Q&A) 

Body: Coding Consultation

Question

Is CPT code 27125 Partial hip replacement, prosthesis (eg, femoral stem prosthesis, bipolar arthroplasty), the appropriate code for reporting bipolar arthroplasty performed to treat a fracture of the hip?

AMA Comment

From a CPT coding perspective, it would not be appropriate to report code 27125 to describe a bipolar arthroplasty performed to treat a fracture of the hip. As indicated in the parenthetical note immediately following code 27125, the appropriate code to report prosthetic hip replacement (eg, bipolar arthroplasty) following fracture of the hip, is 27236, Open treatment of femoral fracture, proximal end, neck, internal fixation or prosthetic replacement (direct fracture exposure).


----------



## jpenland1

Thank you!


----------



## jpenland1

So, in reading this, and then looking at the CPT book again, its like a planned for the 27125 and an unplanned surgery for the 27236?
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## mbort

JPenland CPC said:


> So, in reading this, and then looking at the CPT book again, its like a planned for the 27125 and an unplanned surgery for the 27236?
> Thanks again for your help!



yes, you're welcome


----------

